# a/c vac lines?



## dsm25psi (May 15, 2010)

hey guys i have a problem i own a 04 gto and under the steering wheel there are three vac lines a black,white and green one.. the black and white one are connected but i dont know where the green one goes to any help? thanks


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

There is an online service manual. I belive it is a sticky too.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Seems to run from the mode switch to the front defrost vacuum actuator. Don't know for sure because I've haven't been under there yet. Hope this helps:


----------



## dsm25psi (May 15, 2010)

thanks guys


----------



## dsm25psi (May 15, 2010)

ok now anybody know where the front defrost actuator is?


----------

